# How to make slow release root tabs? I dont know.



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

I have been trying to make my own root tab using dry ferts, I was just wondering if anyone has any idea on how to do this. My idea was to use natural clay and knead fertilizer into it, then form into tabs and let them harden. I was looking for a slow release so I could load them up with ferts. My experiment, once put in water completely dissolves into powder form in about 20 minutes, I suppose this would release all of the fertilizer. I don’t think firing them would work because then they might never dissolve. maybe a hybred of clay and cement or plaster, I dont know. If I could make it last not more or less than a month I would be happy.


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry about the last post, my mouse likes to click on its own somtimes.

Well I decided to make a mini batch of tabs using the clay to try out. Here is what I did.

5g KNO3
.1g KH2PO4
.1g K2SO4
10g Plantex CSM+B
.5g peat
20g clay

Mixed together and made into 17 x 2g balls. It is late so I may have calculated wrong but I figure the N-P-K to be .02-.0015-.06. And each ball has about .6g of Plantex CSM+B. let me know if there is anything dangerously wrong here.

These tabs will dissolve quickly in water like the API root tabs do, but hopefully the fertilizer will stay in the substrate and not enter the water column.

This is not a proven recipe, this is an experiment by someone who has never made root tabs before so use at your own risk.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

interesting idea, however i think too much dosing will occur at once, no? they are going to disolve and dose the tank. 

honestly id prefer adding the individual ingredients when my tank calls for them just to be more accurate but please let me know how things turn out though, im interested.


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

So I have been reserching this alot more. At this point I could pretty much copy flourish tabs but besides the ethical isue I had some other ideas. I had been looking into using some organic materials this would require a different definition of beneficial bacteria. but under the right conditions would make a great natural slow release root tab. also I can calibrate the tabs to have almost any NPK. the tab I have designed has an N-P-K of 2.50-0.26-1.56, this is what is available in 1-4 weeks, the tabs should continue to put out nutrients in lower amounts for 2-3 months. also stumbeled across the concept of adding microrhize in my wifes microbiology book, though these are beneficial to aquatic plants but I am not sure if they have other concequences in an aquarium. In any case no concept has been tested and looking at at least 6 months of testing before I would be confident enough to share. Just wanted to see what others thought.


----------



## Rikesh (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe you can check for Poor Man's Dosing Drop(PMDD). 
One nice site is [The Krib] Plant Fertilizer
It should be added daily to your tank. However, I don't know if you want a home made fertiliser or a home made SLOW RELEASE fertiliser.


----------

